# Did thes Audi ever race?



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

I found pictures of this ex Championracing Audi S4 Compitition that is now owned by GMG Racing.
Firstly I know Champion Racing used these cars from 2000 until 2002 in Speed GT.
But this car was sold to GMG Racing. Their website talks about their goals for 2006 and have photos of their Porsche, BMW and this 1 Audi Racing Cars. There is nothing on them actually racing the Audi.
Did this car ever race under GMG racing?
And also did any Audi's Race in Speed GT in 2005 or 2006?
Would be graet to see an Audi R8 in Speed GT!
GMG Racing: http://www.gmgracing.com/racecarprofiles.shtml


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Did thes Audi ever race? (lappies)*

No, GMG never raced that car. They had it available for rent, but no one every took them up on that.
There were no Audis in Speed GT since the RS6 in '04.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Did thes Audi ever race? (.:RDriver)*

That is a shame! The RS6 was a great Speed GT car. I hope Audi gets back into Speed Gt. Even if it is just privateers. Champion sold their RS6s, mabye a privateer team should race them?
I think Audi R8s (road car) would be good for Speed GT!


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Did thes Audi ever race? (lappies)*

You could see their return with current RS4. Its a much better platform to get the performance needed to compete with the Porsches, Vipers and Corvettes.


----------

